# What part of your game



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

is frustrating you most right now?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

for me, I am hitting quite a few fat shots lately, not fun, and it hurts


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey steve1017, I continue to slice of the tee with my driver. The rest of my game is exceptable but I have never mastered the driver. I am working on it now harder than I ever have and have came a long way. C/C


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Rainy season is bothering me. 

I tend to hit down pretty hard on my chip shots to spin the ball, but wetter conditions don't let me compress it too well, so lots of things get chunked or run too far. I haven't adapted well.

Because of wet greens leading to them being inconsistant speeds, my putting is also a source of pain.

On the other hand, for no particular reason, I seem to be hitting everything else pretty well with a slower swing I've had to develop due to internal gut problems.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

My 3 wood is hurting my game


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

well it was my driver off the tee box but that seems to be coming good now but it would be my lay up shots that i cant seem to nail atm.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok I have improved on my driver and now it is my sandtraps! I have never been strong out of the sand and know that I should work on it more. We have a few practice traps in town and I think I will start to work on this area, C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Ok I have improved on my driver and now it is my sandtraps! I have never been strong out of the sand and know that I should work on it more. We have a few practice traps in town and I think I will start to work on this area, C/C


I hate the sand but its better than what my 3 wood is doing for me:dunno:


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> is frustrating you most right now?


work. The fact I have to work everyday and play golf when I can sucks. I wish it was golf everyday and work when I can.:dunno:


Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Up North said:


> work. The fact I have to work everyday and play golf when I can sucks. I wish it was golf everyday and work when I can.:dunno:
> 
> 
> Buck


This is my biggest issue too!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've actually run into a hybrid I don't like. Fortunately, I bought them used, so I'm not out a serious amount. The two hybrids were Titleists. For some reason, they don't perform with the same characteristics that Callaway or Cobra hybrids I've had did. I spoke to a Golfsmith manager and he told me the Titleists are built for a more piercing trajectory, not the high booming shots with nearly vertical landings I was used to. I need to find replacements, but in the meantime, my bag looks pretty strange with a driver, 3 wood and 3-SW with no hybrids.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fixed my 3 wood problem today; though I would sometimes hit a good shot I found that I was too far in front of the ball and I was a smack em today it sure make a par 5 shorter. yet like any thing else in this game somthing always goes to poop. today was my brain...I made stupid stupid course management errors. OH well it beats workin


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> OH well it beats workin



Sure...rub it in a little, geez.:dunno:

At least you got something worked out, all I did was work out a few contracts at work. Work is always getting in the way of something...

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Up North said:


> Work is always getting in the way of something...


That should be a warning on the cover of the Rules of Golf.

I recently found out a bunch of my nephew's friends, who we have become friendly with too, all play golf. These guys are computer consultants, so their schedule is what the customer makes it. As such, they often have nothing doing and it leaves them weekdays when they can play. All of a sudden, I'm getting calls to play on Tuesdays, Wednesdays or Thursdays. The thing is, it seems when I'm able to take off and play during the week, they usually have work to do.

It barely relates to the original idea of this thread, but maybe my problem is that I can't play enough because I have to work. I'll let you know when I work it out.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool Dennis can you let me know how you fix that so i can try it to I havent swang a club on course for like almost three week dom work and then i pulled a muscle in my neck and couldnt move my head but its coming better now.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm getting out 3 to 4 times a week right now and it's been great, But up north we onlt have 2 seasons winter and construction! And winter is coming fast. C/C


----------



## shwillkid (May 20, 2009)

It seems the more I play the more upright my swing becomes and so obviously I start losing everything right which really discourages me. Wednesday I bet I hit 300 balls concentrating on working everything from right to left. Every season I think is going to be "the one" and every summer seems to be same as the last. Oh well, if it was easy I guess everyone would break 80.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Right you are shwillkid! Great to see you posting, I for one use 3/4 to 1/2 swings when it seem like nothing is going my way. That atleast keeps me near the fairway,LOL. I have been thinking about creating something(for me not an infomircial) to help me get on a correct plain with my driver. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree cc when things arent working a 3/4 swing is agood solution it normally keeps things straight you just lose some distance.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I recently read an article in Golf Digest about our "swing DNA", basically said we are "born" with a swing, and we need to learn how to score with it. Trying to change it can only lead to frustration.
Tonight, my "DNA" swing led to even more frustration grrrrrrr
Leads me to wonder, are the Pros born to it, or can it be learned?
Oh well, tomorrow is another day


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Steve1017, I think that the swing you are born with is more geared toward your natural tempo and club head speed. And really what most of us lack is the muscle memory required to make the ideal swing, The pro's have addresses these issues and therefore work on the problem area's(muscle memory). On the other hand most avarege golfers aren't dedicated to a vigorous training program and most don't seek the help of a teacher to correct the problem. Even after a lesson or two when you step back out on the course those old habits return IMHO because of where we have trained our muscles to go. I am trying to work on this very subject in my swing. After having video taped my swing I can see a number of problems that need addressing. But the overall question you need to ask yourself is Am I just playing this game for fun or do I intend on getting more out of it(tournement play), If the former is true then just go out and enjoy playing, If the later then seek out a good teacher and dedicate yourself to a consistant plan of attack. Again this is only my view of the matter! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Steve1017, I think that the swing you are born with is more geared toward your natural tempo and club head speed. And really what most of us lack is the muscle memory required to make the ideal swing, The pro's have addresses these issues and therefore work on the problem area's(muscle memory). On the other hand most avarege golfers aren't dedicated to a vigorous training program and most don't seek the help of a teacher to correct the problem. Even after a lesson or two when you step back out on the course those old habits return IMHO because of where we have trained our muscles to go. I am trying to work on this very subject in my swing. After having video taped my swing I can see a number of problems that need addressing. But the overall question you need to ask yourself is Am I just playing this game for fun or do I intend on getting more out of it(tournement play), If the former is true then just go out and enjoy playing, If the later then seek out a good teacher and dedicate yourself to a consistant plan of attack. Again this is only my view of the matter! C/C


Keep in mind that most of us are weekend hackers so the muscel memory has to be refreshed every season, once or twice, unless you can practice every day. I don't about you but I'm not a member of the afluent society. other factors come in to play here. a good shoulder and hip turn, tee height, ball compression for head speed, stance,alienment and equipment and can you accept pointers form the people you golf with for some this can be frustrating. I'm just re-enforcing what you have just said: I just simplified it so we wouldn't loose our friend down under (I'm in trouble now).


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

simplified and mis-spelled... muscel?????
Bob you speak of all these fancy things that make a good shot yet you fail to put them into practise is that brain of you have up in your head failing to work?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> simplified and mis-spelled... muscel?????
> Bob you speak of all these fancy things that make a good shot yet you fail to put them into practise is that brain of you have up in your head failing to work?


AH geez, one simple transposed letter and and I'm a functional illiterate. You have to admit that my point is useful. Ya see custum cluber you have to be able to take pointers on how to improve your game just like I take pointers on my typing skills vrs. the queen's english everone else can see a flaw in your game but in your mind you did things correctly. I went fishing on the last post and what do I catch...an Australian minnow


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Did I seem off base on my opinion, I was just speaking from the heart! Geesh! What a PR, LOL just kidding Bob! I will admitt that I like constructive critisism on the course when I ask for it, But get frustrated when a fellow golfer seems its his/her call in life to constantly point out everyone flaws. Like boy you really pulled that one, or my favorite KEEP YOUR HEAD DOWN! Truthfully every round I see great hitters make the same mistakes that I do and it helps me to relax. I shot a 53 today and was finding it hard thr whole round to calm down, After a great session at the range the day before I sure failed on the course today. All for fun C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Did I seem off base on my opinion, I was just speaking from the heart! Geesh! What a PR, LOL just kidding Bob! I will admitt that I like constructive critisism on the course when I ask for it, But get frustrated when a fellow golfer seems its his/her call in life to constantly point out everyone flaws. Like boy you really pulled that one, or my favorite KEEP YOUR HEAD DOWN! Truthfully every round I see great hitters make the same mistakes that I do and it helps me to relax. I shot a 53 today and was finding it hard thr whole round to calm down, After a great session at the range the day before I sure failed on the course today. All for fun C/C


Cc just play your game. you're out just like they are,having fun. I play with 7 and 9 handicappers and they play birdie to bogie golf. They blast the ball 275, me 225 if I'm lucky. but every time we play I work on not making the previous error. for example I have a habit of rocking back and there is no shoulder or hip turn on my swing its all arms and I push the shot right or chipping I'll hit the ball and stop rather then follow through and the ball goes short or its flying but not to the hole.

Yesterday I had a good round for me I shot a 94, previous were: 91, 96.98,101... so I might be able to get to the high 80s by the time the snow flies here. I know you read "I believe" that Dennis posted well what I posted was my some of the funny things that I did on the course yesterday. The only real problem was one hole with water that one just killed my score. The traps got me but I got out very well, I did hit a tree but it kicked the ball toward the hole in the fairway. I need to establish a handicap to play in some of the events they have around here. So just have fun and when you feel down on your game give me a good ribbing for a laugh. I make some of my best shots here.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey bob, I usually have a calm round but yesterday was like a dark cloud was nagging me(not sure what it was) I have forund that just imagining my club head moving faster that the rest of me helps with straight drives. Glad you knew I was takin a shot at ya. C/C


----------



## longball86 (Jul 13, 2009)

I seem to be struggling with my game as a whole right now. I am in a transition stage i guess you can say. My driver and hybrid have been slacking off the tee box no control. At one time i was putting the ball where i wanted now i cant even play a slice always seem to screw up. I am also testing out some new irons but dont think they are going to work for me. Wedges not as accurate as they once were. But one bright spot is my putting has seemed to improve a bit. Which is the only thing thats been keeping from giving this game up... but i am planning to start picking up my playing here the next couple weeks and will respond with a progress report.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Hey bob, I usually have a calm round but yesterday was like a dark cloud was nagging me(not sure what it was) I have forund that just imagining my club head moving faster that the rest of me helps with straight drives. Glad you knew I was takin a shot at ya. C/C


What are fellow Golf enthusiasts for, Luke and I are always jabbing, he's one up. Ya know I told Luke I served with and Partied with the Aussie's in Bangkok, they'll drink you under the table I had to go back to Vietnam to rest up and sober up. They are good Soldiers and I haven't met an Aussie I didn't like, but I'm sure there are A**holes there.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

longball86 said:


> I seem to be struggling with my game as a whole right now. I am in a transition stage i guess you can say. My driver and hybrid have been slacking off the tee box no control. At one time i was putting the ball where i wanted now i cant even play a slice always seem to screw up. I am also testing out some new irons but dont think they are going to work for me. Wedges not as accurate as they once were. But one bright spot is my putting has seemed to improve a bit. Which is the only thing thats been keeping from giving this game up... but i am planning to start picking up my playing here the next couple weeks and will respond with a progress report.


Let's see how much advice we can drum up for you. My suggetion is relook at your set up and the face of your club make sure it is 90 degrees. I had a devil of a time trying to figure why I was burning the worms. All it took was adjusting the face Iwas using the bottom of the club. duh! next person's advisce and don't quit:thumbsup:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I notice when my game seems to be going to the dogs I am usually thinking to hard about all I need to complete a swing. I seem to have a good iron game my putting is going down hill(use to be my strong point) and I am improving with my driver. I can only encourage you to keep going and try to enjoy yourself, in this game it comes and goes, watching the pro's from game to game you can see that. There is also the idea of an instructor to help cure your short comings. All the best on your next round. C/C


----------

